# Front hitch for X320



## Juggler (Jan 22, 2004)

Recycled a swap meet part, into a front hitch for my X320. I paid $5.00 for the swap meet part, it's made of 1/4" plate. Made a backing plate to "sandwich" the front mount plate.


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice job!!


----------

